# With Turkey possibly joining the EU, could Israel want in too?



## Deleted User (Feb 14, 2020)

Turkey's population is mostly Arab and their religion is Islam, but they are connected between two continents — Europe and Asia. That said, Turkey seems eager to join the EU and it wouldn't be the first country that's in another continent, Cyprus is located in the Middle East (quite near to Syria around 40km or so), but they're part of the EU.

So, seeing how the EU accepts non-European countries it opens to the possibility of any country in the world to join them. Who knows, maybe the EU rebrands itself as "World Union" (I just remembered United Nations already exists so that might be too similar).

Curious what you all have to say.


----------



## catlover007 (Feb 14, 2020)

due to what happened in Turkey in the last time it has moved years away from ever joining the EU. Human rights were severely violated in Turkey and Erdogan slowly reshapes what's left of the democracy into a dicatatorship. At the same time Turkey's economy has also seen better days. The only thing currently binding the EU and Turkey somewhat together is the refugee deal.


----------



## Viri (Feb 14, 2020)

No and no.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 14, 2020)

catlover007 said:


> due to what happened in Turkey in the last time it has moved years away from ever joining the EU. Human rights were severely violated in Turkey and Erdogan slowly reshapes what's left of the democracy into a dicatatorship. At the same time Turkey's economy has also seen better days. The only thing currently binding the EU and Turkey somewhat together is the refugee deal.


The currency of Turkey seems to be pretty weak and that's something Erdogan would like to see improved.

By the way, paying a monthly sub via Turkey's Netflix is one of the best ways to get NF for cheap. I personally don't like Netflix all that much, but that's irrelevant.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Feb 20, 2020)

Turks are not Arabs. They certainly have some Arab admixture and cultural influence but how much is an interesting question. Persians are Turks don´t call themselves Arabs either.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 20, 2020)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Turks are not Arabs. They certainly have some Arab admixture and cultural influence but how much is an interesting question. Persians are Turks don´t call themselves Arabs either.


Well, Turks are of Asian descent. Some of them are Arabs.


----------

